# J&L Orchids, Easton, Connecticut - Summer event



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.jlorchids.com/
I went to the summer event today, Cal Orchids and The Orchidphile are the guest vendors. Picked up a few plants (big $$ paintball event tomorrow) and will post photos Sunday.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2013)

J&L orchids is a northeast USA vendor spcializing in small species, mostly Pleurothalids, Draculas, and Masdevalias. They put on a variety of open houses/sales and win a multitude of awards at many shows in the USA and Canada. Please forgive my bad photography.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2013)

Guest vendors, Carrie from the Orchidphile and Lauris, (back to us) from Cal-Orchids. My haul.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!
One day I'll try a Ponthieva - gorgeous!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2013)

I was surprised when that photo came out well.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice Madies, cool Draculas (esp. vampira) !!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 30, 2013)

I LOVE the NANODES!!!! That's on my gotta try list!
Thanks for posting Eric, what a treat!


----------



## Hera (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting! Love the masdies even if i can't grow them. Looks like it was a fabulous day.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2013)

Hera said:


> Thanks for posting! Love the masdies even if i can't grow them. Looks like it was a fabulous day.


I can't grow them either.  It was a good day even though I left about 5 plants there that my budget couldn't handle, (next time. ) But I did get a nice Polystachya and a blue Phal hybrid I first saw in the Spring Connecticut show. .


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2013)

What is this one? I want one.


----------



## labskaus (Jul 1, 2013)

Ponthieva maculata, Dot. I love 'em too.

Thanks a lot for the impressions from J&L, Eric! They're famous even on this side of the pond, wish I could visit them one day.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2013)

This is what you see as you walk in. My GF's jaw dropped when we walked into the jungle there.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2013)

That is a jungle!

Thanks, Carsten. Now on my wish list.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jul 1, 2013)

Great pics. Thanks for showing.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 2, 2013)

it's a great place and they're great growers!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> http://s97.photobucket.com/user/elctrains/media/P6281902_zps7ad87c59.jpg.html




What is this? Is it warmth tolerant? May have to ask J&L to bring this to the Fall NCOS show...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2013)

It's a masdie hybrid; most are not really warm growers. I'll find out the cross later.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2013)

hmm, i'd never been close enough to actually visit their greenhouses before. now....


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2013)

It's about an hour and 10 Min from NYC.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2013)

is that northern nyc or southern...? that could add an extra hour


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

I consider my place central NYC. From outer Bklyn or Staten Island, yeah, that could add an hour.


----------

